# Transformatori >  UPS- izbliezti tranzistori, aukstais lodējums

## marizo

Īsta Ziemīšu brīvdienu tēma.
Dots: UPS Mustek 1000VA, slodze viens PC ar monitoru, praktiski jauni akumulatori.
Vienā brīdī izbliezti jaudas MOSFETi (IRF3205) - ar kārtīgu blīkšķi, tranzistoru korpusi izjukuši.
Dīvainākais tas- ka lodējumi daļai traņu vaļā. Tad nu nevaru saprast- vista vai ola.
Gribas domāt, ka nepilnīgi pielodēti tie traņi bija jau no rūpnīcas. Viens tranis nogļukoja, trafs iegāja piesātinājumā un rezultāts.
Iepriekš ir redzēti izsprāguši tranzistori, bet nekad nebija atlodējušies. 
Topoloģija H-tilts, line interactive.

IMG_20171223_210751_625.jpg

----------


## kaspich

nu, driizaak nevis trafs piesaatinaajuma, bet kaads fets atraavaas valjaa, ja Gate gaisaa karaajaas.
bet, var buut arii, ka vispirms feti pa gaisu aizgaaja. dU/dt pietiek paarsniegt, un.. opaa, tranju nav..

----------


## marizo

Hmm, ticami, ka atrāvās vaļā. Aukstie sanāk uz S tieši diviem paralēlajiem traņiem zemajā plecā, bet izsprāguši augšējā pleca traņi.
Traņi šobrīd beigušies, jāsagādā sauja un jānomaina. Cits nekas tāds neizskatās ne dedzis, ne sprādzis. Vēl Gate ķēdē rezistorus pamērīšu.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Iesaku pārbaudīt arī tranzistoru draiveri. Šādos gadījumos bieži tas arī ir bojāts.

----------

